# Installation XAMPP pour MacOSX



## popple (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

préalablement à l'utilisation de Joomla 1.5, j'ai besoin d'installer XAMPP ou MAMPP.
Je suis débutante en PHP, MySQL, Apache.... et Joomla.

J'ai téléchargé XAMPP pour MacOSX du site www.apachefriends.org/fr  et je ne comprends pas le démarrage. On me demande : 

" Pour démarrer Xampp écrire tout simplement dans un terminal ces commandes sous Root: 
Pour devenir Root écrivez ces commandes et à la demande mettre un mot de passe administrateur: 
sudo su " 

et

"Ensuite démarrer XAMPP pour MacOs X avec:
/Applications/xampp/xamppfiles/mampp start"


Pour moi, c'est du chinois : Qu'est-ce qu'un terminal ? Qu'est-ce qu'un Root ? 
En plus, je n'ai aucun fichier _mampp start_ dans mon dossier _xamppfiles_.

En outre, quand je double-clique sur l'icône Xampp-Control Panel : 
je clique sur _start_ pour _all components_ , il me dit que Apache, MySQL, ProFTPD fonctionnent. Mais après plus rien... je suis sensée faire quoi à ce stade ?

Dans le livre sur lequel je me base pour apprendre Joomla 1.5 (_Joomla 1.5_ d'Hagen Graf - Edition Pearson/Le Campus), on me dit qu'à ce stade, je dois tester l'accessibilité du serveur en tapant http://localhost/ ou http://127.0.0.1/
Où dois -je taper çà ? Une page d'accueil de Xampp devrait s'afficher... moi je n'ai rien et çà me désespère !

En outre, dans ce control panel, il y a un onglet PHP version... faut-il que je m'en serve ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !:rose:
Popple


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir



popple a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'un terminal ?


Le Terminal est l'application qui permet de taper des lignes de commandes (shell) dans Mac OS X. On peut le trouver dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires/.



popple a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'un Root ?


_root_, c'est l'utilisateur qui possède le maximum de droits d'accès, et qui peut ainsi apporter des modifications importantes au système (installation de sous-systèmes, notamment), ce que ne peut pas faire un simple administrateur. Généralement, l'utilisateur _root_ est désactivé par défaut, de manière à ce qu'on ne prenne pas l'habitude de se loguer sur sa session.

Depuis Terminal, on peut passer sous le contrôle de _root_ en tapant la commande "_su_" (pour "superuser"). Le mot de passe de _root_ est alors demandé par le système. Toutes les commandes tapées sont ensuite exécutées au nom de _root_.



popple a dit:


> "Ensuite démarrer XAMPP pour MacOs X avec:
> /Applications/xampp/xamppfiles/mampp start"
> 
> (...) je n'ai aucun fichier _mampp start_ dans mon dossier _xamppfiles_


Tu devrais avoir un fichier _mampp_ dans le dossier /Applications/xampp/xamppfiles/. "_start_" n'est qu'un paramètre.



popple a dit:


> je dois tester l'accessibilité du serveur en tapant http://localhost/ ou http://127.0.0.1/
> Où dois -je taper çà ?


Dans la barre d'adresse de n'importe quel navigateur Internet (Safari, Firefox, Opera, etc.).



popple a dit:


> En outre, dans ce control panel, il y a un onglet PHP version... faut-il que je m'en serve ?


Je ne sais pas. Ça dépend si Joomla en a besoin.


Pour le reste, tout est spécifique à Joomla, que je ne connais pas. Alors je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider plus que ça.


----------



## pulsaracat (4 Novembre 2008)

bonjour popple, je pense que le plus simple pour toi est d'installer MAMP, c'est vraiment a la porté du premier venu.
je n'ai jamais utilise Joomla, mais si il a besoin d'une adresse 127.0.0.1, ou localhost, il faudra avant toute chose t'assurer que le partage web est desactivé (menu pomme, preference systeme, partage), puis une fois mamp lancé, modifier les preferences des ports et choisir "ports par dafaut apache mysql" a la place de "ports par defaut mamp"
tout ça, ça se fait en quelques clicks de souris sans utiliser le terminal.
par contre, joomla devra etre installé dans le dossier Application/MAMP/htdocs
si tout va bien, quand tu ouvriras safari ou un autre navigateur, et que tu tapera dans la barre des adresses http://localhost tu devrais tomber sur ta page d'accueil joomla.


----------



## grumff (4 Novembre 2008)

C'est se fatiguer pour pas grand chose, de vouloir réinstaller ce qui est déjà installé sur le mac...

Menu "aller" -> "aller au dossier"
/etc/apache2 sous léopard
/etc/httpd sous tiger et inférieur

Modifier httpd.conf, supprimer le # devant la ligne :
LoadModule php5_module        libexec/apache2/libphp5.so
(sous tiger c'est sans doute pas php5)

Redémarrer le partage web dans les preferences system partage.

Voilà, php est activé...

Télécharger mysql sur le site officiel, genre là :
http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.0.html#macosx-dmg
Double-cliquer sur l'installeur

Et voilà, on a mysql et php sans avoir eu besoin d'installer d'autres cochoneries sur le mac.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Novembre 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Modifier httpd.conf, supprimer le # devant la ligne :
> LoadModule php5_module        libexec/apache2/libphp5.so
> (sous tiger c'est sans doute pas php5)


Sous Tiger, c'est:
LoadModule php4_module        libexec/httpd/libphp4.so


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Sous Tiger, si c'est nécessaire, on peut aussi installer php5


----------



## dmo95 (9 Novembre 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est un reflex de "Windows user" que d'installer d'autres programmes qui te rendent un service déjà installé... 

<3 Mac

PS: moi même j'ai installer MAMP ^^, car j'utilisais WAMP auparavant


----------



## mac-sim (20 Novembre 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Modifier httpd.conf, supprimer le # devant la ligne :
> LoadModule php5_module        libexec/apache2/libphp5.so
> (sous tiger c'est sans doute pas php5)



Bonjour à tous. J'étais parti pour installer xampp et je suis tombé sur ce topic.

Pour pas mourir bête j'ai donc opté pour la solution déjà prête sur le mac. Le blème c'est que lorsque j'essaye d'enregistrer le fichier httpd.conf (modifié sous textedit) j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que je n'ai pas les droits de modification sur ce fichier...:mouais:

Comment je peux faire ?


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Novembre 2008)

Le fichier _httpd.conf_ est un fichier système qui appartient au super-administrateur _root_ et ne peut être modifié que par lui.

Il faut donc l'éditer après s'être logué sous _root_.

Le compte root est désactivé par défaut. L'aide indique comment procéder pour l'activer.

Pour rappel, sous Tiger :





> *Pour activer l'utilisateur root :*
> - Ouvrez Gestionnaire Netinfo dans Applications/Utilitaires.
> - Sélectionnez Sécurité > Activer l'utilisateur root, puis entrez un mot de passe pour le compte root. Il est possible que vous deviez entrer mot de passe d'administrateur pour effectuer ces modifications.
> - Choisissez Fermer la session dans le menu Pomme.
> - Sélectionnez Autres dans la fenêtre d'ouverture de session, tapez root dans le champ Nom et le mot de passe root dans le champ Mot de passe.


----------



## mac-sim (20 Novembre 2008)

Merci, en fait je suis sous Leopard...

M'enfin j'ai activé le user root via l'utilitaire d'annuaire/activer le user root, j'ai créé un mot de passe, puis sous le terminal j'ai tapé su et ensuite entré mon mot de passe, mais quand je retente de modifier mon fichier httpd.conf j'ai toujours le même problème...


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Novembre 2008)

Quand je parlais de se loguer _root_, il s'agissant de le faire dans la fenêtre d'ouverture de session.

Dans la session root, on peut ensuite éditer le fichier avec TextEdit.


----------



## mac-sim (20 Novembre 2008)

oui, forcément, si je change de session ça marche beaucoup mieux...merci ! 

à ma décharge j'ai précisé dans ma présentation que je poserai surement des questions con... 

ça risque donc de pas être la dernière...mais je vais tacher de me discipliner !

Encore merci.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

Heu c'est déconseillé d'activer le compte root pour des raisons de sécurité, il suffit dans le terminal d'utiliser sudo :


```
sudo pico /chemin/vers/httpd.conf
```
On tape son mot de passe en aveugle et on se retrouve dans l'éditeur pico. Une fois les corrections faites ctrl-x pour quitter et sauver (en répondant aux questions)&#8230;


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Novembre 2008)

mac-sim a dit:


> à ma décharge j'ai précisé dans ma présentation que je poserai surement des questions con...
> 
> ça risque donc de pas être la dernière...mais je vais tacher de me discipliner !


Mais tes questions étaient très pertinentes au contraire, et je suis sûr que tu ne seras pas le dernier à te les poser.

N'hésite pas à encore en poser. Les doutes méritent des éclaircissements, et les réponses apportées peuvent profiter à tout le monde.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Heu c'est déconseillé d'activer le compte root pour des raisons de sécurité, il suffit dans le terminal d'utiliser sudo :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


C'est effectivement ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire.

Mais tout le monde n'est pas forcément à l'aise avec le Terminal. Une activation temporaire de _root_ peut rendre bien des services à ceux qui préfèrent ne travailler que sous l'interface graphique.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

Ok mais comment (et je ne suis pas ironique c'est un vraie question) on peut désactiver ce compte après l'avoir créé, comme n'importe quel compte?


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ok mais comment (et je ne suis pas ironique c'est un vraie question) on peut désactiver ce compte après l'avoir créé, comme n'importe quel compte?


Pour désactiver _root_, il y a une commande spécifique dans le menu _Sécurité_ du _Gestionnaire NetInfo_, juste sous celle pour faire l'activation (sous Tiger, du moins... j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir la même chose sous Leopard dans l'_Utilitaire d'Annuaire_).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour l'info


----------



## mac-sim (2 Décembre 2008)

je reviens sur ce topic, je ne sais pas si c'est le topic ideal mais mon probleme est dans le prolongement de ceux de la dernière fois.

J'ai donc installé ou plutot activé le serveur apache de mon MBP, installé ensuite MySQL, quand je tape http://localhost/ sous FF j'ai bien la page d'acceuil apache qui me dit que le serveur a bien été installé, jusqu'ici tout va bien 

Là où l'affaire se corse c'est lorsque j'essaye d'installer Joomla. J'ai decompressé tous les fichiers fournis par le site joomla et je les ai installé à la racine de mon serveur web (en tout cas là où je pense qu'elle se trouve c'a'd dans Macintosh HD/Bibliotheque/WebServer), j'ai donc créé un repertoire "sitejoomla" dans lequel j'ai mis tous les fichiers et lorsque je tape http://localhost/sitejoomla pour entamer la configuration de joomla j'ai une erreur 404 The requested URL /sitejoomla was not found on this server...

Est-ce que la racine de mon serveur web est bien là où je le pense ? ou est-ce que le probleme vient d'ailleurs ? et avez-vous une idée sur le ailleurs


----------



## grumff (2 Décembre 2008)

C'est dans webserver/documents à priori, ou sinon dans ton dossier sites et tu y accèdes par localhost/~tonlogin
Tu peux vérifier tout ça dans les fichiers de conf d'apache, en particulier httpd.conf dans /etc/apache2


----------



## mac-sim (2 Décembre 2008)

C'est bien dans WebServer/Documents ! 

Merki


----------



## mac-sim (4 Décembre 2008)

Salut à tous, back again pour un pb assez curieux. J'ai réussi à installer et paramétrer Joomla, le hic c'est que j'ai oublié mon mot de passe admin (ui bon, je suis un peu tete en l'air...), bon rien de grave, on me dit qu'il suffit d'aller le rechercher dans ma base de données dans la table user, ok, me voici donc sur ma page d'accueil phpmyadmin et là quand j'essaye de me connecter avec le user et mdp utilisé lors de la configuration de ma BDD dans Joomla je me fais jeter...access denied...

Aprés installation de mysql et phpmyadmin j'ai pourtant créé un fichier config.inc.php comme il se doit, j'ai beau modifier le mdp dans ce fichier ça ne change rien, je me fais refouler à l'entrée !... Pourtant quand je change le mode d'authentification (que je passe de cookie à http par exemple) il me prend bien la modif en compte et change le mode d'authentification sur la page d'accueil phpmyadmin.

Je comprends pas ce qui se passe ???

Quelqu'un a t-il une idée ? Help...


----------



## grumff (4 Décembre 2008)

T'as 3 mods d'authentification normalement :
config, dans quel cas il prend en compte que le mot de passe du fichier de config
http, dans quel cas c'est un formulaire type protection par htaccess (enfin, ça se présente pareil) dont mac os x peut retenir le mot de passe dans le trousseau, s'il en a un mauvais vire le du trousseau.
cookies, où c'est géré via un formulaire html.
T'es sur que ton mot de passe est bon ? T'as essayé de te connecter à mysql en ligne de commande ?


----------



## mac-sim (4 Décembre 2008)

grumff a dit:


> T'as 3 mods d'authentification normalement :
> config, dans quel cas il prend en compte que le mot de passe du fichier de config
> http, dans quel cas c'est un formulaire type protection par htaccess (enfin, ça se présente pareil) dont mac os x peut retenir le mot de passe dans le trousseau, s'il en a un mauvais vire le du trousseau.
> cookies, où c'est géré via un formulaire html.
> T'es sur que ton mot de passe est bon ? T'as essayé de te connecter à mysql en ligne de commande ?



J'ai tenté avec config ça ne change rien (access denied, Veuillez vérifier les valeurs de "host", "username" et "password" dans votre configuration et vous assurer qu'elles correspondent aux informations fournies par l'administrateur du serveur MySQL.--> de quelles informations y me parle ?).
Avec cookie (je crois qu'il n'y a pas de 's' ?) il doit bien prendre aussi le mot de passe renseigné dans le fichier config.inc.php ? non ?

Pour la connexion en ligne de commande je sais pas comment on fait ? (blonde inside...:rateau


----------



## mac-sim (4 Décembre 2008)

Quand je tape /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql test dans le terminal mysql repond correctement :

Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with; or \g.
Your MySQL connection id is 2 to server version: 4.1.12-standard

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.

mysql>


----------



## nicoImax (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Malgré les réponses qui ont été données précédemment j'arrive toujours pas à lancer joomla (essais des versions avec 1.5 et 1.7) sur mon iMac OSX Lion.
J'ai téléchargé le pack XAMPP for Mac OS X 
Le serveur Apache fonctionne correctement
tous les services sont lancés (PHP, MySQl etc..)
J' accéde à page http://localhost/xampp sans problèmes.
Le répertoire d'installation de Joomla est dans le répertoire : htdocs (identique à xampp)
-> J'ai déjà utilisé joomla sur windows et j'avais déjà suivi le tuto d'installation, pas de problème.

En tapant dans la barre d'adresse de Safari : //localhost/joomla/installation/
(pour rechercher le fichier index.php)

J'obtiens l'erreur 404:
*Accès interdit!
*
Vous n'avez pas le droit d'accéder à l'objet demandé. Soit celui-ci est protégé, soit il ne peut être lu par le serveur.

Si vous pensez qu'il s'agit d'une erreur du serveur, veuillez contacter le gestionnaire du site.

*Error 403*
Je suis admin de ma machine et les dossiers ne sont pas verrouillés.

Je ne trouve pas de réponse à ce problème donc si d'autres personnes ont résolu ce problème .
merci de vos réponses.
l


----------



## babelleir (15 Janvier 2012)

Coucou,

comme je l'ai dis dans l'autre topic c'est le réglage des CHMOD 

C'est à dire quand tu as mis ton dossier dans "htdocs" du dois donner les droits d'écriture à ton dossier 

Tu clique sur le dossier et "cmd+i" et là dans "partage et permissions" tu donnes "Lecture et écriture" partout 


Cordialement
Alain


----------



## nicoImax (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai résolu mon problème d'installation de joomla sur mon iMAC.
J'ai tout simplement installé le serveur MAMP au lieu de XAMPP.
J'ai suivi le tutorlal présenté le site :http://www.rapidweb.fr/Blog/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=7

Et pas de problème cela a fonctionner du premier coup !!!!

Bon courage à tous ceux qui veulent se lancer dans l'aventure des CMS avec Joomla.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Autre solution : utiliser Apache livré avec osx (partage web), en mettant php à jour avec le package de Marc Liyanage et en installant le package officiel de mysql. Bien, il faut un peu bidouiller le php.ini pour indiquer où est le socket, mais c'est très robuste comme solution.


----------

